# NYC to Flagstaff Roomette fares



## LTJDennis (Apr 14, 2021)

I am planning a trip in June. I want to book a roomette, but I'm finding that the fares seem to fluctuate often. Any suggestions on how to get the best fare? Should I book now?


----------



## amtkstn (Apr 14, 2021)

The further out you can do it, the better price you can get. That month is high peak season. With these trains going daily in the next few months rooms will sell quickly.


----------



## tomfuller (Apr 15, 2021)

You could save quite a bit by taking the Lake Shore Limited in Business Class to Chicago. If you are traveling by yourself, BC has 2+1 seating arrangement ahead of the snack bar with minimal foot traffic past you during the night past Buffalo.


----------



## PVD (Apr 15, 2021)

It is not uncommon for the NER to CL connection to Chicago to be cheaper, especially using coach instead of BC NYP to WAS. Pennsylvanian to PGH is often even cheaper than that, but departure & connection times are not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 15, 2021)

Check multiple days. Pick best one. Make separate reservations for each direction in case prices go down and you want to change one and not the other. If prices go down (check weekly), call and "modify" the reservation.

Don't know if you are planning to take train to Grand Canyon, but two years ago pre-Covid, they had great change policies both on train and on hotels at the Canyon - with Covid, it has to be as good. That gives you a lot of flexibility for changing your travel date(s).


----------



## PVD (Apr 15, 2021)

When I visit my sister in Phoenix, I go to Flag and drive down, I always visit the Lowell Observatory, and some of the National Monuments in the area...


----------



## Cal (Apr 15, 2021)

It fluctuates because Amtrak prices it based on availability.


----------



## PVD (Apr 15, 2021)

tomfuller said:


> You could save quite a bit by taking the Lake Shore Limited in Business Class to Chicago. If you are traveling by yourself, BC has 2+1 seating arrangement ahead of the snack bar with minimal foot traffic past you during the night past Buffalo.


Keep in mind OP said NYC to Flag, BC on LSL comes from Boston, and a NYC passenger would have to move to BC at Albany from coach.


----------



## dlagrua (May 20, 2021)

Good luck getting an affordable fare on the SWC from CHI. Over the last few months we have been trying to book a sleeper trip from PHL to FLG but the price was prohibitive at 5X first class air fare. Better luck next year..... we hope.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 20, 2021)

If you are talking this June, you can pretty much forget about anything reasonable in roomette fares. You need to start planning 6 or more months ahead for the summer months to have a real shot at decent fares in sleepers. They sell out and by this time of year, most everything for the summer will be in the outrageous higher buckets even in normal year.

With that said, since this year is weird, it wouldn't hurt to check the four days a week that the the train wasn't running under the tri-weekly schedules. Inventory for the other days of the week only were released into inventory fairly recently and the demand on the other days pushed fares into the high buckets. Mondays, Thursdays and Saturdays is when it leaves Chicago under the tri-weekly schedule.

As for the Lakeshore, at the cheapest it still is pretty expensive, and it won't be at the cheapest. Either sit up or see what the Capitol (which is usually cheaper) is. Capitol and Lakeshore have been leaving Wednesday, Friday, and Sundays.


----------

